# Just call me jingle jangle.



## Blakesmaster (Aug 11, 2008)

So I've been extremely reluctant in upgrading my climbing system but it seems you guys have got to me. Actually, it was that "Dead ash crane removal" thread that someone posted a few forums away. The ease that guy moved up and down the tree with a micro pulley as a slack tender blew my mind. Anywho, went to the linemen's supply today and made them unpack their boxes headed to Booneville to get me just what I wanted. Grabbed a little micro, a new biner, a swivel hook, a false crotch/friction saver and "The Tree Climber's Companion"...well I grabbed the latter first, and then went back for all the other stuff. Anywho...I did a trial run this afternoon moving around the Norway Maple in my backyard. Let me just say I finally figured out what that dern split tail is for! Had a lot of fun and I can't wait to strap on the spikes and do some actual work tomorrow.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 11, 2008)

Oh, and a new handsaw with the leg scabbard. It was a Corona. Only one in stock, not that impressed with it's cutting ability but it should be able to handle silver maple.


----------



## memetic (Aug 11, 2008)

Blakesmaster said:


> Oh, and a new handsaw with the leg scabbard. It was a Corona. Only one in stock, not that impressed with it's cutting ability but it should be able to handle silver maple.



Leave the silver maples alone.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 11, 2008)

memetic said:


> Leave the silver maples alone.



You ain't right  Good for you blakes I still resist those devices
body thrust with a taught line or blake I guess I am a glutton for punishment lol
Why the spikes though?


----------



## mckeetree (Aug 11, 2008)

Yeah, you and silver maples don't get along too good.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 11, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> You ain't right  Good for you blakes I still resist those devices
> body thrust with a taught line or blake I guess I am a glutton for punishment lol
> Why the spikes though?



Generally when I'm climbing without spikes I use an ascender or I simply foot lock my way up the tree. I actually can't figure out a way to use my current system ( with micro pulley ) to get up the tree w/out body thrusting. If anyone knows one my mind is prepared to be blown. 

Anyway, I'm strapping the spikes on for my old boss tomorrow ( the spike-less gig is Choice Tree Care's alone in this area ) and in all honesty, it's with spikes that I see this set up to be extremely practical. Once you have your TIP, you can climb on your line, tending the slack with just one hand, be completely safe and move crazy fast. Not to mention, since your blakes is already tied on the split tail all you need to do to get a diff TIP is unhook your working line, pull it in, toss it over the crotch you desire, clip it back and go. No untying and retying your hitch. I'm sold. This is a sweet little gettup.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 12, 2008)

Blakesmaster said:


> Generally when I'm climbing without spikes I use an ascender or I simply foot lock my way up the tree. I actually can't figure out a way to use my current system ( with micro pulley ) to get up the tree w/out body thrusting. If anyone knows one my mind is prepared to be blown.
> 
> Anyway, I'm strapping the spikes on for my old boss tomorrow ( the spike-less gig is Choice Tree Care's alone in this area ) and in all honesty, it's with spikes that I see this set up to be extremely practical. Once you have your TIP, you can climb on your line, tending the slack with just one hand, be completely safe and move crazy fast. Not to mention, since your blakes is already tied on the split tail all you need to do to get a diff TIP is unhook your working line, pull it in, toss it over the crotch you desire, clip it back and go. No untying and retying your hitch. I'm sold. This is a sweet little gettup.



Yeah I am familiar with those setups but I am old school and
don't trust too many links in a setup. I know it is foolish fear
but it is still real so until I decide to change my setup, I will
stick with what has worked.


----------



## serial killer (Aug 12, 2008)

Blakesmaster said:


> and "The Tree Climber's Companion"



Maybe, just maybe, you should have bought this a year ago.


----------



## ddhlakebound (Aug 12, 2008)

Blakesmaster said:


> Generally when I'm climbing without spikes I use an ascender or I simply foot lock my way up the tree. I actually can't figure out a way to use my current system ( with micro pulley ) to get up the tree w/out body thrusting. If anyone knows one my mind is prepared to be blown.
> 
> Anyway, I'm strapping the spikes on for my old boss tomorrow ( the spike-less gig is Choice Tree Care's alone in this area ) and in all honesty, it's with spikes that I see this set up to be extremely practical. Once you have your TIP, you can climb on your line, tending the slack with just one hand, be completely safe and move crazy fast. Not to mention, since your blakes is already tied on the split tail all you need to do to get a diff TIP is unhook your working line, pull it in, toss it over the crotch you desire, clip it back and go. No untying and retying your hitch. I'm sold. This is a sweet little gettup.



There's a method which has been shown a few times here to set up for constant slack tending while hip thrusting. 

Take a piece of light cord (throwline works fine) and attach a prussic to the working end of your climbing line just above your rope snap or biner. Tie on a light snap clip to clip into the micro pulley. Attach the micro pulley below your friction hitch, and snap it on, then adjust the prussic so the micro pulley is kept directly below your hitch. 

It doesnt get you completely away from hip thrusting, but you don't ever have to advance your hitch, you can just keep on pulling yourself up the tree hand over hand while the hitch tends itself.


----------



## ddhlakebound (Aug 12, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah I am familiar with those setups but I am old school and
> don't trust too many links in a setup. I know it is foolish fear
> but it is still real so until I decide to change my setup, I will
> stick with what has worked.



Rope, you can keep your setup almost identical, only adding one piece to the chain, and gain huge functionality increases. Keep your 1/2" bridge and hitch setup, but instead of the fixed bridge, put one more biner or rope snap in the system for a split tail. 

You can re-direct instantly, or use your climb line as a secondary lanyard on your side D's for alt lanyarding past limbs and crotches. With only one piece added. Then you could also add the micro pulley to your split tail biner for slack tending, and it isn't even in the support chain, so there's no additional failure possible to worry about. One piece is all you need to add to get great gains, or two, with one out of the support chain for even bigger performance gains.


----------



## Ghillie (Aug 12, 2008)

ddhlakebound said:


> There's a method which has been shown a few times here to set up for constant slack tending while hip thrusting.
> 
> Take a piece of light cord (throwline works fine) and attach a prussic to the working end of your climbing line just above your rope snap or biner. Tie on a light snap clip to clip into the micro pulley. Attach the micro pulley below your friction hitch, and snap it on, then adjust the prussic so the micro pulley is kept directly below your hitch.
> 
> It doesnt get you completely away from hip thrusting, but you don't ever have to advance your hitch, you can just keep on pulling yourself up the tree hand over hand while the hitch tends itself.



ddh, you know of any pictures floating around of that rig? You have peaked my curiosity. Sounds sweet!

Fred


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 12, 2008)

ddhlakebound said:


> Rope, you can keep your setup almost identical, only adding one piece to the chain, and gain huge functionality increases. Keep your 1/2" bridge and hitch setup, but instead of the fixed bridge, put one more biner or rope snap in the system for a split tail.
> 
> You can re-direct instantly, or use your climb line as a secondary lanyard on your side D's for alt lanyarding past limbs and crotches. With only one piece added. Then you could also add the micro pulley to your split tail biner for slack tending, and it isn't even in the support chain, so there's no additional failure possible to worry about. One piece is all you need to add to get great gains, or two, with one out of the support chain for even bigger performance gains.


I understand the new methods but I still use natural crotch looped
and a snap and tail. I have body thrusted forty feet before needing a brake
as the natural crotch works to help brake so can slide hitch. It is definately
old school but I am only trusting a steel snap and rope. I have experimented
with some of the new techniques but I really don't climb as much now that
I have a bucket. I only have to climb the ones I can't get to or: the ones
that are so tall the rigging would put you in danger in the bucket. In the
later case I merely have to climb out from bucket height and get it or if
trimming use the silky!


----------



## Ghillie (Aug 12, 2008)

Ghillie said:


> ddh, you know of any pictures floating around of that rig? You have peaked my curiosity. Sounds sweet!
> 
> Fred



Pictures will keep my friends from finding me sitting on the floor surrounded by ropes, and muttering to myself!

I think they are going to commit me if that happens AGAIN.  

Fred


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 12, 2008)

ddhlakebound said:


> There's a method which has been shown a few times here to set up for constant slack tending while hip thrusting.
> 
> Take a piece of light cord (throwline works fine) and attach a prussic to the working end of your climbing line just above your rope snap or biner. Tie on a light snap clip to clip into the micro pulley. Attach the micro pulley below your friction hitch, and snap it on, then adjust the prussic so the micro pulley is kept directly below your hitch.
> 
> It doesnt get you completely away from hip thrusting, but you don't ever have to advance your hitch, you can just keep on pulling yourself up the tree hand over hand while the hitch tends itself.



That sounds like the cat's pajamas. No time now, but I'm going to try it.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 12, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Yeah I am familiar with those setups but I am old school and
> don't trust too many links in a setup. I know it is foolish fear
> but it is still real so until I decide to change my setup, I will
> stick with what has worked.


 This is exactly where I'm at with my saddle and old school setup saddle without legstraps and no clip, just overhands on the d's. The thing I like about this is you actually have to stop and tie in-not just clip in, I think its safer. The thing is I know its slower, but I've been doing this crap so long that I dont waste any moves and just get it done-unless you count smoke breaks as wasted moves, lol. Same here though rope-with the bucket lately, its all about making money EASILY with those things.


----------



## Magnum783 (Aug 12, 2008)

Ghillie said:


> Pictures will keep my friends from finding me sitting on the floor surrounded by ropes, and muttering to myself!
> 
> I think they are going to commit me if that happens AGAIN.
> 
> Fred



I will look there is some post around here somewhere I just don't remember where. Try using the search function I will see if I have one. Oldirty posted some pics of his sometime back. Don't remember the name of the post. Try PMing him he uses this setup.
Jared


----------



## TreeChickee (Aug 12, 2008)

ddhlakebound said:


> There's a method which has been shown a few times here to set up for constant slack tending while hip thrusting.
> 
> Take a piece of light cord (throwline works fine) and attach a prussic to the working end of your climbing line just above your rope snap or biner. Tie on a light snap clip to clip into the micro pulley. Attach the micro pulley below your friction hitch, and snap it on, then adjust the prussic so the micro pulley is kept directly below your hitch.
> 
> It doesnt get you completely away from hip thrusting, but you don't ever have to advance your hitch, you can just keep on pulling yourself up the tree hand over hand while the hitch tends itself.



i believe this is what youre talking about...?


----------



## Ghillie (Aug 12, 2008)

TreeChickee said:


> i believe this is what youre talking about...?



That is what I thought he was talking about, but I have been told I don't follow directions very well (or play well with others!)

Just wanted to see a pic before I ended up hanging from MY KITCHEN CIELING!

Thanks for the pic chickee.

Be safe,

Fred


----------



## TreeChickee (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey, I could probably get at least one lock in hanging from the ceiling... 
Haha.
I would've gone outside and actually gone climbing and taken pics, but the weather is not so great for climbing. Plus I was feeling a little lazy.


----------



## Ghillie (Aug 12, 2008)

TreeChickee said:


> Hey, I could probably get at least one lock in hanging from the ceiling...
> Haha.
> I would've gone outside and actually gone climbing and taken pics, but the weather is not so great for climbing. Plus I was feeling a little lazy.



Not a problem... I have put anchor points in strange places also...

Friends have quit asking why, especially after the sitting on the floor muttering to myself incident.


----------



## Ghillie (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice sig.... And no *I* climb like a fat man!


----------



## TreeChickee (Aug 12, 2008)

I never thought of using throw line to tie it. I just bought myself a new line a couple weeks ago (a Zing-It, works amazing, hurts my hands like heck though), so I think the old one's going to be getting cut up pretty soon... I've been complaining about how the prussik I have now is too short, that problem will be fixed soon enough!



Ghillie said:


> Nice sig.... And no *I* climb like a fat man!



And thanks!
My brother's supposed to design a shirt for me with that on it, my mom thinks I should wear it to class. Not sure how well it's going to go over though, since I'm the only girl.


----------



## 2FatGuys (Aug 12, 2008)

Ghillie said:


> Nice sig.... And no *I* climb like a fat man!



Welcome to our esteemed group then....


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 12, 2008)

serial killer said:


> Maybe, just maybe, you should have bought this a year ago.



"A" year?!?!?! I'm about ready to call my mom and ask her why she bought me "Cat in the Hat" instead of this book. This should be on every 3 year olds library shelf!


----------



## oldirty (Aug 12, 2008)

hey blakes believe it or not but running that splittail sytem is even better for prunes. 

look for the thread "pulley trick for oldirty" ghillie. might be what your looking for.


and mds after watching you screw around in that oak at your shop i know for a fact that the splittail is ten times faster than your taughtline on the same line. 

rope you gotta give it a shot before you end up too fat from running the bucket all day.

i know its worked for you in the past but it is definitely the way i would not want ot be taught now adays if i was a newbie. only takes but a couple climbs until you have it down.

i am onto the prussic and hitch climber myself but i would go back to the splittail in a second but never the taughline again!


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey, OD, I'm about to go make that piece of line for the self tending method. Out of curiosity, how long should it be and will I be able to foot lock my running end with this method or does that still not work?


----------



## ddhlakebound (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for the pics Tree Chickee, I did a search this morning, but couldn't find the ones previously posted. Thought I was going to have to take a few pics this evening, but you've got it covered. 



> Pictures will keep my friends from finding me sitting on the floor surrounded by ropes, and muttering to myself!
> 
> I think they are going to commit me if that happens AGAIN.
> 
> Fred



I'm still chuckling every time I read that....Don't worry man, you're not alone.


----------



## oldirty (Aug 12, 2008)

long enough so that you can wrap a prussic around the dead end of your rope with the pulley below your knot.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 12, 2008)

oldirty said:


> long enough so that you can wrap a prussic around the dead end of your rope with the pulley below your knot.



Cute. So I take it it doesn't matter how far up the working end of my line this ends up being? I just don't want to waste this beautiful, wet clothesline I pulled out of the back of my pickup by making it too long.


----------



## ddhlakebound (Aug 12, 2008)

Blakesmaster said:


> Hey, OD, I'm about to go make that piece of line for the self tending method. Out of curiosity, how long should it be and will I be able to foot lock my running end with this method or does that still not work?



I think I'd start around 30 inches so you end up at about 8-12" once you make it a prussic loop, tie the prussic knot, and girth hitch the clip. Once you use it, you may want it a bit longer or a bit shorter, depending on how long your arms and bridge are. 

You'll be able to footlock the running end, but it's just so inefficient on ddrt. I still do it too sometimes, but not if I can help it. I'm starting to want gear to climb srt....and learn to footlock efficiently on a 1:1.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 12, 2008)

Yes oldirty the split tail is much faster, I have tried it as I said, I bought one for cranework. I will contend however that my method with the two half hitches is much safer-think about it, have you ever when using the old saddles, after tying in lean back and find you only hooked one d ring? I think it just slows you down enough to where you have to actually tie onto the d rings-antiquated?? yes. safer??


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 12, 2008)

ddhlakebound said:


> I think I'd start around 30 inches so you end up at about 8-12" once you make it a prussic loop, tie the prussic knot, and girth hitch the clip. Once you use it, you may want it a bit longer or a bit shorter, depending on how long your arms and bridge are.
> 
> You'll be able to footlock the running end, but it's just so inefficient on ddrt. I still do it too sometimes, but not if I can help it. I'm starting to want gear to climb srt....and learn to footlock efficiently on a 1:1.


 I footlock with a prusic on both strands have for about 12 years now- if that helps bring me out of the dark ages on this thread, lol. It is super fast once you get good that much is true-but it still sucks/is hard a$$ work. I only do that crap when it makes more sense, usually I'll just six wheel the bucket over all them flowers and F'N yard knomes, lol.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 12, 2008)

Just got done messing around in the tree out back. Yesterday when I was climbing my split tail was working somewhat effectively but it still wasn't as secure feeling as when I would tie off my climbing line back to itself on the Blakes. Today, I got out there and set up the self tending pulley as shown in the pics above and now neither the tautline or blakes is working effectively. Either it grabs to hard and I have to fight with it to slide up or it doesn't grab enough and after I get it up and rest my weight on it, it slides down. Not a good feeling. I'm not going to give up on this system yet but I'm hesitant to throw more money at another split tail, because I don't know what else I can do at this point. Any ideas?


----------



## ddhlakebound (Aug 12, 2008)

What rope are you climbing on, and what is your split tail?

The self tending system won't work very effectively on a tautline or blakes. Much more effective on a 8mm cord with double ended split tail, and a VT or Martin. I use Technora, and tie my own split tails with double fishermans.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 12, 2008)

ddhlakebound said:


> What rope are you climbing on, and what is your split tail?
> 
> The self tending system won't work very effectively on a tautline or blakes. Much more effective on a 8mm cord with double ended split tail, and a VT or Martin. I use Technora, and tie my own split tails with double fishermans.



Wow, now you're REALLY starting to get technical on me. I'm not looking for a new climbing line ( just bought one ) and I'm not quite ready to make the jump to the VT but perhaps I can make split tails out of some various ropes and see which one I like best with my climbing line. That's a good idea. BTW, I climb on True Blue Hi Vee 1/2 inch and I'm not positive but my split tail looks to be the same stuff. I'll get some lengths of rope tomorrow and play around a bit.


----------



## oldirty (Aug 12, 2008)

how much time you got on that new rope? new rope kinda stinks for friction knots.

whats your bridge look like? 1 floating d? 2 floating d's? a rope bridge?

i ask because there are different ways to get around the splittail problem your facing. where are you putting your micro pulley? 

truth be told i dont use this method we are talking about (prussic loop to dead end rope).

when i was split tailing i like having the pulley fixed to the split tail that way there wasnt much slop when i would ascend the rope.


go half way out your split tail and put an over hand knot. slide on pulley. overhand knot to lock in the pulley. this should give you enough room on the tail to tie your blakes and stopper knot. adjust to fit your needs. to me this way puts the pulley an inch or two under your knot. when you pull down on your climb line you advance the knot by grabbing the pulley and pushing up.

keep asking q's man. i love to get people away from the old ways. its just so much easier in the tree once you get it down.


by the way keep dressing your blakes as she likes to slide a bit anyway, especially once the splittail itself gets older through use. which at that point means you need a new one.


----------



## Ghillie (Aug 12, 2008)

Blakesmaster said:


> Wow, now you're REALLY starting to get technical on me. I'm not looking for a new climbing line ( just bought one ) and I'm not quite ready to make the jump to the VT but perhaps I can make split tails out of some various ropes and see which one I like best with my climbing line. That's a good idea. BTW, I climb on True Blue Hi Vee 1/2 inch and I'm not positive but my split tail looks to be the same stuff. I'll get some lengths of rope tomorrow and play around a bit.



Have you tried rigging it without the splittail? Tying your HiVee back on itself just to see if the split tail is the problem (not enough/ too much friction, not supple enough).

I haven't tried the VT, pretty happy with Blake's. But I plan on trying it when I try the self tending pulley set up.

Be safe,

Fred


----------



## treemandan (Aug 12, 2008)

*Cream... at least I think it is*

You know what cream is don't ya?
















Sometimes The Dan has trouble figuring out exactly what he wants to do.
See, I need a caddy for that bucket. But anyway to make it short that little set-up will make anybody an overnight sensation... look at me.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 12, 2008)

This something one might find handy


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 12, 2008)

oldirty said:


> hey blakes believe it or not but running that splittail sytem is even better for prunes.
> 
> look for the thread "pulley trick for oldirty" ghillie. might be what your looking for.
> 
> ...



Ahh yes, but I find the pain of thrusting and holding with one arm and sliding the hitch delightful I really do. I just wish I could learn to switch sides and hold with my left to strengthen that side of my body. You got the fat thing right, my belly is swelling; more than an inch pinch for sure, I would say my wife is good cook. I sometimes like to climb and sometimes don't but I know what I trust is the tree and rope and don't have to spend 2000.00 extra to do what is no problem even for my fattening azz


----------



## treemandan (Aug 12, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Ahh yes, but I find the pain of thrusting and holding with one arm and sliding the hitch delightful I really do. I just wish I could learn to switch sides and hold with my left to strengthen that side of my body. You got the fat thing right, my belly is swelling; more than an inch pinch for sure, I would say my wife is good cook. I sometimes like to climb and sometimes don't but I know what I trust is the tree and rope and don't have to spend 2000.00 extra to do what is no problem even for my fattening azz



Go ahead and slide up 85 feet of 1/2 inch 5 or 6 times a day. That'll tone ya up. I switch sides all the time and its 100% upward gain for every cycle, can stop and rest or even work on the way up AND it don't argue about moving BUT mainly I use the prussick thingamabob to come down and work around. For as much as I love to climb and for such i good job I do The Dan is not in one tree for long.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 12, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Go ahead and slide up 85 feet of 1/2 inch 5 or 6 times a day. That'll tone ya up. I switch sides all the time and its 100% upward gain for every cycle, can stop and rest or even work on the way up AND it don't argue about moving BUT mainly I use the prussick thingamabob to come down and work around. For as much as I love to climb and for such i good job I do The Dan is not in one tree for long.



The Dan has not been in some of the sobs I have spent hours in 
I had one several moons ago that I was in 11 hours and the Dan would have
been too. That is; if the Dan cares about the ornaments and gazebo and
very expensive land scape below:hmm3grin2orange: Now before you say
you would have moved the ornaments, let me tell you; it would have took
just as long for the Dan to move them as it took for me to rope every
dam stick of this blasted elmy tree. I have another to do in
winter that a retired rail road man built a track all through his 
yard complete with bridges flashing road crossings very elaborate
and kinda cool but I have to take down three trees in this
rail city lol! I plan to take photo's everything he built such as depot's trestle's & such is to scale really fascinating and I am
sure I will spend some time in those trees as well!


----------



## treemandan (Aug 12, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> The Dan has not been in some of the sobs I have spent hours in
> I had one several moons ago that I was in 11 hours and the Dan would have
> been too. That is; if the Dan cares about the ornaments and gazebo and
> very expensive land scape below:hmm3grin2orange: Now before you say
> ...



I think that you are afraid to try that new fangled stuff cause it might make you feel like buying a pair of low rise jeans.

But I digress, old master. The Dan abides.
The Dan has been known to rope over some intricate stuff. One was a large scale model train which went over a pond one a big wooden tresstle. It only took 4 hours as I was just topping a small norway, more like giving a bradford a shave. speedline out from the tops.
11 hours, The Dan would have surely ordered out and maybe taken another day. Why the rush? This is The Dan's schedule not mine.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 13, 2008)

treemandan said:


> I think that you are afraid to try that new fangled stuff cause it might make you feel like buying a pair of low rise jeans.
> 
> But I digress, old master. The Dan abides.
> The Dan has been known to rope over some intricate stuff. One was a large scale model train which went over a pond one a big wooden tresstle. It only took 4 hours as I was just topping a small norway, more like giving a bradford a shave. speedline out from the tops.
> 11 hours, The Dan would have surely ordered out and maybe taken another day. Why the rush? This is The Dan's schedule not mine.



Dan reread my post maybe we have the same guy different location!
I will take pics soon! Also I do rig with a lot of the techniques 
and speedlines etc although I was doing that in 82!


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 13, 2008)

"The Dan", lol! Thats some good stuff right there! lol,-does "The dan" have his toilet cleaning gloves handy still??, lol.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 13, 2008)

oldirty said:


> how much time you got on that new rope? new rope kinda stinks for friction knots.
> 
> whats your bridge look like? 1 floating d? 2 floating d's? a rope bridge?
> 
> ...



My split tail is pretty new and not supple at all, probably why it won't grab, or grabs too much. I just don't like the feel of it. So I took your advice from before ( or maybe it was someone else's ) and made another split tail out of my climbing line. I've never had an issue with my line slipping when tied to my D's and bridged over to my running line. As far as the saddle goes, that's still old school, no padding, no leg straps, four D rings and I got it ( mildly ) used so it's also a little big. Anyway, I'll upgrade that eventually but I do like your idea of attaching the pulley to the split tail. Now that I've made my own split tail the grabbing issue has mostly resolved itself. I tried the prusik on my working line attached to the pulley, under the hitch for a self tender like the picks chickee posted but I wasn't that impressed. I'll be sure to fiddle w/ it some more in the future and it's a good trick to know but I lose out on one of the main benefits I've found with climbing on a split tail...quick crotch changes. once i have my pulley and prusik attached to my working end I can no longer slide it through crotches and slap it around another one. Anyway, off to try mounting the pulley on my split tail. Thanks for all the help so far and keep 'em coming. If no split tail, what exactly are you climbing on OD?


----------



## oldirty (Aug 13, 2008)

i think the thing treechickee is doing is more for ascent. i could be wrong. thats why i like putting that pulley on the splittail. everytime you pull your rope it gets to the knot so much quicker. and its still allows for the quick connect/disconnect. 

you are running this with 2 biners yes?

anyway i moved onto a prussic. ice or something, it was blue when i got it, its a little thicker than that beeline.

and i use a hitch climber now. the micro pulley with 3 biner holes on it.

its pretty slick for sure. if i had a spliced eye on my climbing line it would be even better.


i would definitely start putting some cash aside for a better fitting saddle if i were you. something with a seat! nothing like being comfortable while working the tree. lol


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 13, 2008)

oldirty said:


> i think the thing treechickee is doing is more for ascent. i could be wrong. thats why i like putting that pulley on the splittail. everytime you pull your rope it gets to the knot so much quicker. and its still allows for the quick connect/disconnect.
> 
> you are running this with 2 biners yes?
> 
> ...



Yessir, I got 2 biners for the set up, one on my working end and the other on my split tail. I'll look into the hitch climber eventually. I kinda plan on moving through several different hitches and climbing systems as time and money allows, not only to find the best one ( or combination thereof ) for me, but knowing diff stuff for diff trees is always handy. Plus it'll help me keep current. The saddle isn't really uncomfortable, it's just old school. What do you mean by seat?


----------



## oldirty (Aug 13, 2008)

lol.


bonsun seat i think its called. you can either get the seat or go with leg straps on most models.


----------



## Ghillie (Aug 13, 2008)

I think he is talking about this kind of saddle, the strap that goes under your butt is refered to as a seat. Nice for resting your feet against the tree and takes the weight off your hips

I prefer one that has seperate leg straps, seats pull your legs together too much for my liking. I use the petzl variobelt. But my preference is influence by years of rec. rapelling and rock climbing.






Fred


----------



## Ghillie (Aug 13, 2008)

One thing my variobelt and this harness don't have (but wish they did) is a floating dee or bridge so you can shift your weight and your attachment point floats from hip to hip (almost all the way).


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 13, 2008)

Ghillie said:


> I think he is talking about this kind of saddle, the strap that goes under your butt is refered to as a seat. Nice for resting your feet against the tree and takes the weight off your hips
> 
> I prefer one that has seperate leg straps, seats pull your legs together too much for my liking. I use the petzl variobelt. But my preference is influence by years of rec. rapelling and rock climbing.
> 
> ...



My harness is almost that exact bugger. Just no leg straps. Yeah, the boys get a little crowded when I'm in the sitting position for too long but it's not terribly uncomfortable. I'll eventually upgrade, it's just not too high on the list. The bunson seat ( or whatever it's called ) OD referenced I've seen pics of before but it looks way too bulky for me. I really don't even like the ones with padding on the back, makes it harder to squeeze through tight spots. I'm just not a fan of so much weight and bulk on my waist. I'd climb naked if I could.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 13, 2008)

Ghillie said:


> One thing my variobelt and this harness don't have (but wish they did) is a floating dee or bridge so you can shift your weight and your attachment point floats from hip to hip (almost all the way).



Yes, a floating D would be nice. My saddle is actually big enough that I can spin in it if I try. Safe? eh..? Works kinda like the floater though.


----------



## oldirty (Aug 13, 2008)

not what i was talking about ghillie but thanks for the effort though! lol

go look at the dragonfly and butterfly saddles. thats the difference i am talking about. ( i am on the dragonfly)


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 13, 2008)

Just lock in the hubs and drive right over all them bushes, flowers mirrored balls and all that other crap-thats how I do it, lol. Hack, hack, hack-pay me!! Just kidding, well dreaming perhaps.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 13, 2008)

I didn't find the dragonfly but the butterfly looks decent. The one that really caught my interest was the floating D wideback over at sherrill. I'll keep scoping 'em out and see if I can't snag a deal at some point.


----------



## Ghillie (Aug 13, 2008)

oldirty said:


> not what i was talking about ghillie but thanks for the effort though! lol
> 
> go look at the dragonfly and butterfly saddles. thats the difference i am talking about. ( i am on the dragonfly)



Aaaahhhhh! now I see the light. I like it.

It has the best of both worlds. A seat and the floating attachment point!

( anybody want to buy a used variobelt? )

Thanks,

Fred

Where have you been all my life OD?


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 13, 2008)

Ghillie said:


> Aaaahhhhh! now I see the light. I like it.
> 
> It has the best of both worlds. A seat and the floating attachment point!
> 
> ...



I see what you're trying to do here Ghillie.


----------



## Ghillie (Aug 13, 2008)

Blakesmaster said:


> I see what you're trying to do here Ghillie.



??


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 13, 2008)

Ghillie said:


> ??



Just jokin' man. I'm not ready for a new saddle yet.


----------



## oldirty (Aug 13, 2008)

lol.

ghillie your a big dude right? thought i read somewhere here your like 6'5 or something.


soon, not tomorrow mind you, i will be going off to another saddle. i like the Dfly alot but i think i am going to go with something in a wider back but definitely with a seat.

i do more takedowns than i do prune so i find my saddle sometimes slips abit when i am loaded down with gear. but not enough for me to not like the Dfly.

but when i am pruning the lightweight-ness of that saddle is great. 

so... i am not saying dont get that saddle but i am saying being a bigger guy there might be a better set up. that said she is a good saddle. 

and yes that seat really is a sweet feature to have.


----------



## Ghillie (Aug 13, 2008)

Blakesmaster said:


> Just jokin' man. I'm not ready for a new saddle yet.



Me too, I am trying to work out some better climbing/work rigging also. Need some different rope before I go for another harness. Just wish I had seen the dragonfly before I bought the variobelt.

I thought you might be jealous that I was hitting on oldirty.....not that I am.....but if I was....never mind.


----------



## oldirty (Aug 13, 2008)

lol......"oh ghillie"


----------



## Ghillie (Aug 13, 2008)

oldirty said:


> lol.
> 
> ghillie your a big dude right? thought i read somewhere here your like 6'5 or something.
> 
> ...



Ya, 6' 5" 280#. It looks like the Dfly's back is about the same width as the vbelt.

I have used it with a 440 attached doing takedowns and a 200t and ht75 both attached doing pruning and it seemed to ride pretty well, no pinching and it didn't pull it down off my hips.

So if it rides like the vbelt, and offers the floating attachment for limb walking it sounds good to me.

Petzl sells a bridge to go on the vbelt for $80 but I hesitate adding something to a harness when there are harnesses that were designed around the bridge.

Did that make sense?


----------



## Nailsbeats (Aug 13, 2008)

I am on the Butterfly, just like the Dragon but with leg straps instead of the seat. That saddle is the shiznitz.

Maxed out with gear it rides nice, though I do run suspenders that helps, plus you gots to have the a$$ to keep it up. I am 5'11" 195lbs so not exactly in the same catagory as you guys. I've had the 395 with a 42" bar and my 200T and all my gear on at the same time and didn't mind it.

OD, I haven't tied that pulley on my ST yet, still on the biner, I am going to get it rolling soon. Lot's of climbing to do, like 12 jobs behind climbing, plus we just got our GRCS in today. Revolution baby!


----------



## masiman (Oct 16, 2008)

Ghillie said:


> I think he is talking about this kind of saddle, the strap that goes under your butt is refered to as a seat. Nice for resting your feet against the tree and takes the weight off your hips
> 
> I prefer one that has seperate leg straps, seats pull your legs together too much for my liking. I use the petzl variobelt. But my preference is influence by years of rec. rapelling and rock climbing.
> 
> ...



Late I know but I missed this thread first time around.

The Buckingham series of saddles has a batten to stiffen up the seat (Pinnacle, Traverse and Versatile) unlike the Weaver version. I don't find the seat collapses my legs together. Although I am quite a bit lighter than you (like almost half your weight).

Is this you in the tree, Ghillie?


----------



## Ghillie (Oct 16, 2008)

masiman said:


> Late I know but I missed this thread first time around.
> 
> The Buckingham series of saddles has a batten to stiffen up the seat (Pinnacle, Traverse and Versatile) unlike the Weaver version. I don't find the seat collapses my legs together. Although I am quite a bit lighter than you (like almost half your weight).
> 
> Is this you in the tree, Ghillie?



LOL....hmmm......Big and goofy lookin'......Doesn't fit in well with others.......

Yep, I can relate!!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 17, 2008)

Ghillie said:


> LOL....hmmm......Big and goofy lookin'......Doesn't fit in well with others.......
> 
> Yep, I can relate!!



Me too!


----------



## masiman (Oct 18, 2008)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Me too!



I was thinking on my way home today that I should have made mention in that post of the other giant in this forum that I know of...JPS :greenchainsaw:

Then I thought, oldirty must be in there too. After all he is "foreman to a committee of buzzards"  .


----------



## ropensaddle (Oct 18, 2008)

Well fiddle faddle and opcorn:


----------

